# Marking Problems. HELP!!!!!!!



## Stitch's mommy (Jan 18, 2008)

Stitch is 6 months old and he started lifting his leg. He does it everywhere, next to the couch, shoes anything that is laying around. I don't no what to do? Please someone give me advise. THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Is he neutered? If he isn't its time to do it. Also you will have to clean the areas really well with a enzyme cleaner, which you can get at pet supply stores. I would also invest in some belly bands, that way if he lifts his leg he will go in that instead of on the couch, shoes, etc.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would train him not to have accidents in the house. Neutering him can help lessen the urge to mark, but either way it can be resolved as a housetraining issue. 

He needs to be in his crate or under your direct supervision at all times. No freedom! Reward him for going potty in the right place. That means going outdoors or to the pee pads with him. Since you are watching him indoors, if he starts sniffing, interupt him. You can simply call his attention to you and ask him to sit or down and reward him for that. Keeping him on a leash can be helpful. Going back to the basics on housetraining and absolutely 100% supervising or confining so he does not have an opportunity to mark will get you back on track. Once you break the habit, he'll fall in. 

Belly bands are a band aid. It does not stop or discourage your dog from marking. Most dogs who wear them mark in them. I don't consider that much of a training aid. But if it is your preference to use, just be aware it will not stop him from marking, just catch the pee.


----------



## Stitch's mommy (Jan 18, 2008)

> Is he neutered? If he isn't its time to do it. Also you will have to clean the areas really well with a enzyme cleaner, which you can get at pet supply stores. I would also invest in some belly bands, that way if he lifts his leg he will go in that instead of on the couch, shoes, etc.[/B]


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Stitch's mommy (Jan 18, 2008)

> I would train him not to have accidents in the house. Neutering him can help lessen the urge to mark, but either way it can be resolved as a housetraining issue.
> 
> He needs to be in his crate or under your direct supervision at all times. No freedom! Reward him for going potty in the right place. That means going outdoors or to the pee pads with him. Since you are watching him indoors, if he starts sniffing, interupt him. You can simply call his attention to you and ask him to sit or down and reward him for that. Keeping him on a leash can be helpful. Going back to the basics on housetraining and absolutely 100% supervising or confining so he does not have an opportunity to mark will get you back on track. Once you break the habit, he'll fall in.
> 
> Belly bands are a band aid. It does not stop or discourage your dog from marking. Most dogs who wear them mark in them. I don't consider that much of a training aid. But if it is your preference to use, just be aware it will not stop him from marking, just catch the pee.[/B]


Thanks alot I will go back on the basic trainning.


----------

